# New Guitar Day ~ Gold Tone Weissenborn LM)



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.goldtone.com/products/details/w/instrument/103/W-LM-Weissenborn�-LM

Picked this up from Pianovations in Blyth Ontario today. Always wanted this style of guitar, and though this one is laminate all round, it sounds pretty good. Will need to find a suitable soundhole pickup for it, and I might change the nut, saddle, and bridge pins eventually, but for now it's just fine. Strung it up with D'Addario FlatTops (.012 to .053) and tuned to open G (DGDGBD).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool man.

I don't have one of those.

Great tuning too.

Have fun.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks man! There are tonal holes in my collection that need to be filled. 

I've played lots of electric lapsteel (I make my own), and have sometimes set up a resonator or flattop for lap style, but this is more dedicated, and I prefer my resonators as they're designed. Open G has gradually become my second favourite tuning (after standard) over the years, so it's pretty familiar. I plan to spend some more time with open G minor by tuning the second string to Bb. 

I've used a Shubb SP2 steel for years but I'm curious about other ones if anyone has any suggestions.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow! That's awesome. What a unique find. I've never seen a hollow necked guitar. 

However, I must ask you to please not post anything like this again. It's giving me GAS.

Enjoy your great find.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Mooh!

GAS inducing for sure. 
That AJ Ghent in the demo has played 'em a few times,
by the sounds of it, great player.

I'd be intersted in what type of slide everyone uses too.
I have an old laptop and little knowledge.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

geez mooh- nice.
ive kinda been waiting for someone to grab one of these.
been dicking around about getting one myself- for like 4 years lol.
ive got an old mahogany oahu squareneck ive been procrastinating on fixing up- for like 4 years.
i should get that done first.
but yeah- 

consider trying these strings-

http://www.stringsandbeyond.com/nealst15.html

they come to pitch at a lower tension, so you can use the heavier gauges.
great for my feeble old instruments, and designed i think for hollowneck.

g, gm, and dm are my normal tunings these days.



> I'd be intersted in what type of slide everyone uses too.
> I have an old laptop and little knowledge.


my favourite is the broz-o-phonic bullet.
ive got a couple piston wrist pins, and some chrome moly stock ive ground the nose down on,
sometimes those are nice. but i keep going back to the bullet.
the size and feel just seem right.
kind of wanting to try one of these out- they are spoken highly of.

http://www.tribotone.com/bars.html

i did have a dunlop bottleneck- i think it was pyrex.
i epoxied a length of chrome moly inside it to give it some heft.
felt great, sounded better i think than just steel.
but i dropped it and it broke lol.

i havent put in much time with any of the other types of slides- but i will.
happy sliding!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks fraser, I'll look into those. For whatever reason this is a real couch guitar for me. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My main steel is a Shubb SP1. I call it a bullet nose but that's probably not correct. I'll snap a picture this evening. It's a solid, heavy piece of chromed steel.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice addition to the arsenal, Mooh. It is a great inspiration to have instruments of many voices available on hand.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I use a Dunlop Lap Dawg for my lapsteel and resonator adventures. Super comfortable:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

ronmac said:


> Nice addition to the arsenal, Mooh. It is a great inspiration to have instruments of many voices available on hand.


 Thanks, that's what I'm trying to do, add voices. I sold 2 Telecasters and an Ibanez this year and added a Gretsch Electromatic, a wood body Dobro, a steel body Regal (both resonators), and the Weissenborn. I still have too many electric guitars so I'll likely sell a couple more and look for another mandolin or something. The upside to having more voices is I play more.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> My main steel is a Shubb SP1. I call it a bullet nose but that's probably not correct. I'll snap a picture this evening. It's a solid, heavy piece of chromed steel.


 Cool. I Googled it and it looks like a longer version of the SP2. The noses look alike. I would need that for my next electric lapsteel project which should be an eight string. The extra mass on a six string wouldn't hurt either, as that seems to be what I prefer.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It definitely has some mass and feels great in the hand.

Note to self: Never pick on a steel player in a bar fight (one of those in the palm of the hand would put a guy to sleep pretty effectively).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> It definitely has some mass and feels great in the hand.
> 
> Note to self: Never pick on a steel player in a bar fight (one of those in the palm of the hand would put a guy to sleep pretty effectively).


HA!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Most of the traditional Hawaiian players use a full bullet on these things. I've been using the SP1 or 2 with success. But I've been experimenting with some of the Diamond Bottleneck solid glass bullets. They sound pretty cool too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Most of the traditional Hawaiian players use a full bullet on these things. I've been using the SP1 or 2 with success. But I've been experimenting with some of the Diamond Bottleneck solid glass bullets. They sound pretty cool too.


Yeah but that's not really the same. You probably actually know how to play the dang thing, LOL.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Mike, I've been looking at the Diamond site. I dug up my old Dunlop tone bar and though it's a great tone, I sure prefer the grip on the Shubb SP2. A similar shape in glass would be killer on this Weissenborn as I've been experimenting with bottlenecks held lap style. I also found an old 7/32" x 1 1/4" x 3" flatsteel steel bar in my storage...if I remember correctly it came with a Fender Champ lapsteel I had years ago...but it wobbles a lot on me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool addition, I have played guitars of that style and if I had more time to play I would love to get one.

Enjoy!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Thanks Mike, I've been looking at the Diamond site. I dug up my old Dunlop tone bar and though it's a great tone, I sure prefer the grip on the Shubb SP2. A similar shape in glass would be killer on this Weissenborn as I've been experimenting with bottlenecks held lap style. I also found an old 7/32" x 1 1/4" x 3" flatsteel steel bar in my storage...if I remember correctly it came with a Fender Champ lapsteel I had years ago...but it wobbles a lot on me.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


would that flatsteel bar be anything like the one in this pic?










if so, i find it pretty unwieldy myself.
i can get good sounds with it, but it feels so wrong in my hand.
those glass bars look good-
ive got to start trying some different ones.

on a side note- 
today i woke up thinking i need to convert a 12 string for lap slide.
was listening to KJP recently lol-
went to a flea market and picked up a nice norman b-20-12 with some loose braces for $60.
its rehydrating now, will begin converting it this week.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nope. Mines a perfect rectangle, except that it has a groove 3/8" from one long edge and a hole drilled through one end of the groove.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Nope. Mines a perfect rectangle, except that it has a groove 3/8" from one long edge and a hole drilled through one end of the groove.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


sounds like an odd creature.

anyway, came back because i forgot to post this video.
i dont hear much difference in the bars demoed here, but that may be the youtube doing it.
these are all bullet style bars.

[video=youtube;eCKMz38v-6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCKMz38v-6g[/video]


----------

